# I Found More Hidden Narcotics Today. When Will I learn!



## SugarPlum JellyBean (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I asked him to move out a week ago Friday. Some friends suggested I begin boxing up many of the things that he left, so I don't have the daily reminder. Well, as I'm going through the closet and boxing up his over 20 pairs of shoes, I find a pill bottle with the label pulled off and 2 lortab inside. I have found hidden narcotics around the house before and have confronted him. This isn't even the reason I asked him to leave. I asked him to leave because of the emails expressing love and flirtation to multiple women. You would think that this would be a large NEON sign that says, don't wait....file for divorce now. Unfortunately, I still love him despite all of his dispicable faults, the largest being dishonesty. Advice?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Advice? You're in love with the man you want him to be, or hope he would be. Not the man he is. If you continue down this path, you're in for a lifetime of hurt. Best thing you can do is set up your boundaries and enforce them. Until the consequences of his actions outweigh his enjoyment of them, he won't change.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlum JellyBean (Oct 10, 2011)

As much as it hurts to hear that, I know you are exactly right. Thank you so much for your last sentence. I believe that is the key to everything right there. I did not know that the man I married was addicted to narcotics. I did not know that he would need the constant ego stroking received by flirtatious texts and emails with multiple women. I soooooo miss the man I believed I married. I feel deceived. I want the man I believed him to be back! I guess right now, as the separation has been so short, all I can do is wait to see if he is motivated to make some necessary life changes. Without that, there is no hope for happiness in a future with him.


----------

